# Samsung Gear VR



## Bungle73 (Jun 7, 2016)

Anyone else got one of these? I've just picked one up, and it's great! Much better than Google Cardboard, but then it costs more, and is only compatible with a very small number of phones.

I've bought a game, End Space, which is very similar to Eve Valkyrie on the Oculus Rift (Oculus actually had a hand in this devices as well), and it really does feel like you're sat in a spaceship, shooting at other ships flying by. There's also an app that comes with it which puts you into what feels like a real cinema, and you can watch videos and movies on the huge cinema screen, with the lighting reflecting realistically off the other seats and interior of the cinema. That one also has a choice of environments: a standard cinema, a fancy home cinema, a Moonscape, and nothingness.

Another thing that I enjoy, and think are really good, are the experiences. One example is called "Strangers with Patrick Watson", and you really do feel that you're sat in the studio with him. There's a Cirque du Soleil one too, that puts you right on the stage with them.

Amazing.

There are a number of small issues though. There is a plate that goes on over the phone when it's connected, but it hasn't been designed to accommodate headphone plugs that are right-angled (as most are, and also, even though there's an option to video the outside world through the camera, there is actually no aperture in the cover to accommodate this.

Also, I haven't experience this yet, but lots of people seem to report issues with their phone overheating.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 12, 2016)

Here's "End Space", a game I've been playing a lot, and that really shows what is possible with the Gear VR.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 25, 2016)

Was playing with my mate's one today...it's brilliant.  There's a Game of Thrones intro.

Videos of the experience cannot do it justice though.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 23, 2016)

I used it to watch a whole movie last night! "The Black Hole" (something I haven't watched since I was a kid).  It was brilliant; feeling like I was sitting in a cinema auditorium with a HUGE screen. I did think that having it on so long might tire my eyes, but it didn't. The only problem I encountered was that after about an hour of watching the headset itself started to get a bit uncomfortable, and I had to take it off for a bit, then periodically lift it from my face for a few seconds to get bit of relief.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 24, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> I used it to watch a whole movie last night! "The Black Hole" (something I haven't watched since I was a kid).  It was brilliant; feeling like I was sitting in a cinema auditorium with a HUGE screen. I did think that having it on so long might tire my eyes, but it didn't. The only problem I encountered was that after about an hour of watching the headset itself started to get a bit uncomfortable, and I had to take it off for a bit, then periodically lift it from my face for a few seconds to get bit of relief.



As I my thread went nowhere it sounds like this post is the closest I'll get. What do you find the quality like, being so close to the screen? Do you have to ensure that you use 1080 files? 

I'm away loads in the next month and my accommodation is basic to say the least. I normally have a couple of cans and read/faff on my phone, but it's a long stint and I'm trying not to drink, so watching movies on the big screen sounds perfect!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 24, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> As I my thread went nowhere it sounds like this post is the closest I'll get. What do you find the quality like, being so close to the screen? Do you have to ensure that you use 1080 files?
> 
> I'm away loads in the next month and my accommodation is basic to say the least. I normally have a couple of cans and read/faff on my phone, but it's a long stint and I'm trying not to drink, so watching movies on the big screen sounds perfect!


According to John Carmack, the best resolution for movie files is 720p; beyond that you're just wasting processor power. The quality is pretty good tbh. Obviously not as good as watching on a 1080p large screen TV, but more than adequate enough to watch a movie and enjoy it. And the size of perceived image you get more than makes up for a slight reduction in image quality. Although I dare say there will be some people around for whom it wouldn't be.

One of the best things is that it's a good way of being able to watch movies that are in 3D, without having to have the equipment normally required. It's just a slight faff to set up 3D movies so that they work, that's all


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 24, 2017)

If you're ripping from a disc, the advice is to ramp up the bit rate quite a lot, which helps maintain image quality.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice one. I'd not even thought of 3D movies. I normally see it as a bit of a gimmick, but hey gimmicks are fun and I always wished I'd got to Avatar in 3D when it was at the cinema.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 30, 2017)

Hmmm, I've just got an S7.  CEX are selling grade A used Gears for £50ish, less for grade B, obvs.

What can I do with it other than watch special films and play special games?  Can you just watch TV on it (in bed, so as not to annoy your other half)?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 30, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Hmmm, I've just got an S7.  CEX are selling grade A used Gears for £50ish, less for grade B, obvs.
> 
> What can I do with it other than watch special films and play special games?  Can you just watch TV on it (in bed, so as not to annoy your other half)?



You can watch normal content. You can also get it cheaper then 50 quid on amazon marketplace. 

Annoyingly the 2016 model which unofficially works with the S8 doesn't normally contain the USB C adapter, after then Note 7 started catching fire so the took it out.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 30, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You can watch normal content. You can also get it cheaper then 50 quid on amazon marketplace.
> 
> Annoyingly the 2016 model which unofficially works with the S8 doesn't normally contain the USB C adapter, after then Note 7 started catching fire so the took it out.



Yeah, I was wondering which version to get - any pointers?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 30, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Yeah, I was wondering which version to get - any pointers?



I've not actually got used one yet, so take of this what you will, but given the quite small price differences second hand I'd be inclined to get the 2016 model. 

Samsung Gear Virtual Reality Headset - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Also shows what rip of merchants CEX are.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 30, 2017)

The latest version is the only one that comes with the motion controller included, if you want it, but you can purchase that separately anyway.

You can't use it to watch TV. What you can use it to watch are YouTube videos, any video content you have a file for (in the correct format), and there is also a NetFlix app. Video files are watched using Oculus Video, but that's been dumbed down recently, and they've removed a bunch of features. I've no idea they are playing at. It is possible to download an old version, before they dd that, though, if you know how.  There is another app you can get hold of which lets to watch YouTube videos on an enormous IMAX-sized screen (as opposed to the standard sized cinema screen in OV), but it's not in the main store. I watched some IMAX intros on it and really does give you the feeling of being in an IMAX cinema. Shame you can't use it for more then YT videos.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 30, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've not actually got used one yet, so take of this what you will, but given the quite small price differences second hand I'd be inclined to get the 2016 model.
> Samsung Gear Virtual Reality Headset - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> Also shows what rip of merchants CEX are.



Is that for a new one?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 30, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Is that for a new one?



Yes. The market place price is under and much cheaper.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 3, 2017)

Flip sake. None of 2016 models seem to come with a USB C adapter and although technically possible to buy separately, there aren't any available anywhere I look. 

Which means £115 for a new one. Not sure i want to pay that much, certainly not unless I've had a go on one.


----------

